# my corner of heaven



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

currently is consists of:


Gaggia Classic Coffee, '99 model, with OPV tuned to 9bar, Rancilio Silvia steam wand;

Mazzer Mini Timer grinder, without the hopper;

58.4mm custom-made tamper;

generic 350ml & 600ml pitchers


can't wait to have the PID installed (waiting for the bits in the mailbox) and, maybe, the pre-head mod (with some 6mm copper tube).

cheers!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Nice and neat


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

that looks very clean and tidy for a '99 model - great job!

please let us know your excuse for the illy container, it's always amusing to hear


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Phobic said:


> please let us know your excuse for the illy container, it's always amusing to hear


My Illy tins come with coffee inside them.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Very nice,, that mazzer mini looks tidy.

and the ubiquitous Illy tin to complete the set


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

MWJB said:


> My Illy tins come with coffee inside them.


what Illy recipe do you find best?


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

i've got some Jurado Mas beans inside that tin


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

this is today morning shot:


----------

